
Try AV1 codec now in YouTube - markdog12
https://twitter.com/demuxed/status/1040066934224502784
======
markdog12
Just tested a few and the quality is quite a leap forward. AV1 1080P looks
almost as good as VP9/MP4 4K in my tests. Check the Halo one out in
particular. Wish they had some 4K available.

Caveat: "At time of writing, these transcodes are encoded at a very high
bitrate for decoder performance testing."

Also, I wonder why Firefox isn't supported, since it does AV1 decoding?

~~~
BlackLotus89
It is supported if you activate media.av1.enabled and
media.mediasource.experimental.enabled in about:config

~~~
markdog12
It does indeed work, thx.

